# Which Pings



## Dellboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Now I know it's not easy to say which is best but I have been looking today at some new clubs, its between the Ping G25 & I25 but not sure which would be better for me.

I'm a mid - hi H/C player, off 20 but that should be cut to 18 this week, when the club gets into action, so was thinking I might try the I25 but after talking to the chap in AG today, he seemed to think to get the best out of the I25 you need to be playing low teens or less, is that right ? 

So is there anyone here, with a low H/C playing the G25 ??

Many thanks

Del


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2013)

Only you really can answer which is best for you, which do you like the feel and look of the best. I25 are not that hard to hit, if you have ambitions of getting your handicap lower than 18 the I25 may be a better long term bet if it were me I would go for them but it is personal preferance.


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 21, 2013)

You can't go wrong with them Ping game improvement clubs, they should help you get your handicap down a bit then you can get a real set of players clubs in a few years, so go for the cheapest out of the two options.


----------



## joer422 (Apr 22, 2013)

They have I25 now? I can't find any reference to them on the ping website?????


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 22, 2013)

Go for the Ping G25, i have hit the i20 and they are nice and not alot of difference but the G25 are more forgiving

I am very impressed with the G25 and think they are closer to the i series than in the past

I play off 19 at present


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			So is there anyone here, with a low H/C playing the G25 ??

Many thanks

Del
		
Click to expand...

Mate of mine, another Ping fan-boy (including clothes!) off 8/9, played G20s until late last year. He now plays a combo set of G20 3,4 and I20s lower. Handicap hasn't really changed since, though he was pretty stable last year too.

Not often I agree with AG, but I'd suggest the G would be better for now too. Why make the game harder?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 22, 2013)

If your age plus handicap combined is less than 50, choose the i series

If you age plus handicap combined is between 51 and 100, choose G

If your age plus handicap combined is greater than 100, choose K


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

joer422 said:



			They have I25 now? I can't find any reference to them on the ping website?????
		
Click to expand...

No there isn't it should be I20. Even I typed it in wrong in an earlier post


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2013)

If the I20 irons are in budget I'd definatley consider these.

My pro has I20's and had a swat with the 6 iron during my last lesson. Really impressed with the club!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2013)

Have a hit and see is the best way. Obviously the G series are going to be easier to hit than the i series. My mate has the G15 and they have served him well getting him from 25 down to 12 and he is still using htem to great effect as thet suit him. Best advice is go with what is right for you, do not get a set of clubs just to try and look good.


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 22, 2013)

why just these 2 bats , try as many as possible , and get fitted , all about the shaft


----------



## CMAC (Apr 22, 2013)

Playing off 5, bought the i20's last year, felt like cheating it was that easy to hit the 3 and 4 iron:smirk:

I couldnt get used to the offset however and sold after 3 weeks.

Like the others say you need to get what suits your eye and swing


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply's, and yes sorry, should have been I20 not 25 

I have looked at different clubs and after tiring a good few I got it down to the pings.

Had another swing with both today, I thought I was hitting them both well but looking at the screen and data the G25 was coming out on top.

I hope to get my H/C down to below 16 this year and was just making sure the G25's would be fine but by the sounds of it I have nothing to worry about.

AG do fitting or should I find a local ping dealer for fitting ?? 

Cheers

Del

P.S have made my mind up, G25 it is :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ethan said:



			If your age plus handicap combined is less than 50, choose the i series

If you age plus handicap combined is between 51 and 100, choose G

If your age plus handicap combined is greater than 100, choose K
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant..... (go for the I20's btw)


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			Hi thanks for the reply's, and yes sorry, should have been I20 not 25 

I have looked at different clubs and after tiring a good few I got it down to the pings.

Had another swing with both today, I thought I was hitting them both well but looking at the screen and data the G25 was coming out on top.

I hope to get my H/C down to below 16 this year and was just making sure the G25's would be fine but by the sounds of it I have nothing to worry about.

AG do fitting or should I find a local ping dealer for fitting ?? 

Cheers

Del

P.S have made my mind up, G25 it is :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would personally go to your local Ping fitter as he will have a full custom fit trolley so you can actually try them out with different shafts, lofts and lies to make sure you get the correct fitting.

Just looked on the Ping website and it say that someone called Clive Bonner at Bramshaw golf club has the full Ping custom fitting kit. That would be where I would head if I was you.:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

Iv just recently started playing the i20s ,had G10 previous. Tbh I was hitting the G10s better. Ill stick with them for a while but I could be investing in some g25s


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2013)

I have never liked the look of the previous G irons, but must admit the new G25's look quite nice, and in another ten years might be just right for me.


----------



## needmoreclub (Apr 22, 2013)

Just purchased a set of G25's, currently playing off 6, excellent forgiveness which is what i was looking for, tried to like the i20's but couldnt get the consistency of the G25's, got a fantastic price match deal, go on you know you want them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2013)

I prefer the I20's over the G25 but it is down to personal taste. Try before you buy is the best advice


----------

